# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Διάφορα (others) >  Αμμολυπτικά πλοία

## sea_serenade

Τόσα ζώα έχει η ζούγκλα, το συγκεκριμένο βρήκανε να ονομάσουν το καημένο το Ro/Roυδάκι .....Πολύ θα ήθελα να γνώριζα τον νονό του!!!!

Elefantas.jpg

----------


## Leo

> Τόσα ζώα έχει η ζούγκλα, το συγκεκριμένο βρήκανε να ονομάσουν το καημένο το Ro/Roυδάκι .....Πολύ θα ήθελα να γνώριζα τον νονό του!!!!


Είσαι απίστευτος sea_serenade  :Very Happy: ... ό όρος " Ro/Roυδάκι " όλα τα λεφτά... και μια διευκρίνιση. Τα πλοία συνήθως έχουν νονά όχι νονό. Αυτό για να εκπληρωθούν οι γραφές " πυρ - γυνή και θάλασσα "  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Μην ψάξεις το πύρ σε σταματημένο βαπόρι ε?

----------


## Apostolos

To Ελέφαντας ειναι αμμολυπτικό και όχι ρο/ρουδάκι!

----------


## sea_serenade

Αχαχαχαχαχα Leo, δίκιο έχεις για τη νονά. Το είχα ξεχάσει.... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Απόστολε, τώρα διαπίστωσα οτι είναι αμμοληπτικό. Έχει σταματήσει μέσα στον δίαυλο και μαζεύει άμμο......Πάντως το όνομα, όλα τα λεφτά!!!!!!!!

----------


## Leo

> To Ελέφαντας ειναι αμμολυπτικό και όχι ρο/ρουδάκι!


Εννοείς βυθκόρος Απόστολε? Που βαθαίνει τον δίαυλο?

----------


## Apostolos

Όχι ακριβώς, ειναι 2 3 καραβάκια τα οποία πάνε κάπου στην Κάρυστο και στον κάβο Ντόρο και τραβάνε άμμο για τις οικοδομές, δέν τα χρησιμοποιούν για εκβαθύνσεις Τώρα δέν ξέρω αν τα χρησιμοποιούν κάποιες στιγμές για αυτό το σκοπό.

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ  :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

Πάντως παιδιά, αυτό το συμπαθές "τετράποδο" έχει εδώ και μέρες στην Ηγουμενίτσα και δουλεύει μέσα στον δίαυλο. Να επισημάνω ότι κοντά στον δίαυλο πρόκειται να γίνει λιμενοβραχίονας για να προστατευθεί το ακρωτήρι του Δρεπάνου απο τον κυματισμό που προκαλούν τα διερχόμενα πλοία. Το Δρέπανο έχει προκύψει απο την άμμο που κατεβάζει στις εκβολές του ο ποταμός Καλαμάς. 
Όλα αυτά τα γράφω μπας και καταλάβει κάποιος πιο ειδικός απο μένα τι εργασίες μπορεί να κάνει ο Ελέφαντας στον δίαυλο.

----------


## Apostolos

Ρουφάει με την προβοσκίδα του την άμμο!!!! Το μεταφέρω σε άλλο θέμα όμως γιατί ξεφύγαμε! Κρίμα δεν το έχω καμία φώτο

----------


## Rocinante

Ημουν περιεργος να δω τον ξακουστο Ελεφαντα και κατι βρηκα στο Shipspotting
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=460957

----------


## moutsokwstas

αυτο ειναι, ονομα και πραγμα! τι μαθαινει κανεις...

----------

